# [MOD] ICS Email - Mark All Read Anyone? -- apk added



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

I added a mark all read button to the ICS Email client. I can't stand not having it.

I don't put out a ROM but those who do are welcome to merge in this change. You don't have to credit me if you don't want to, but it's nice to see.

http://github.com/Du...ages_apps_email















Best,
Dustin

** EDIT **

Here's a built apk... should work fine on all aosp built custom 4.0.3 roms, but I've only tested on RootzBoat so far. It won't work on anything that has exchange/system signed with google keys (aka stock rom). I've also been told it works fine on tablet/2-pane too.


```
<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /system<br />
mv /system/app/Email.apk /system/app/Email.apk.bak<br />
mount -o remount,ro /dev/null /system<br />
exit<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push <path to>/Email.apk /system/app/Email.apk<br />
```
http://www.mediafire...7vn86/Email.apk

Dustin


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you make it pinch to zoom functionality???


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> I don't put out a ROM but those who do are welcome to merge in this change. You don't have to credit me if you don't want to, but it's nice to see.


You are a nice friggin guy.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Can you make it pinch to zoom functionality???


Maybe, someday, if someone else doesn't beat me to it... I've moved on to another project atm


----------



## jaronow (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for this little addition


----------



## H-Body (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for that!


----------



## xsherlock (Feb 5, 2012)

Man, you are my Android god. Thanks for this fix.


----------



## kmbear (Feb 9, 2012)

EricErK said:


> Maybe, someday, if someone else doesn't beat me to it... I've moved on to another project atm


omg, +10000000 for this if you did. I cannot believe Google still hasn't implemented this.

Likewise for this wonderful "Mark All as Read" feature you have added! You are awesome!


----------



## ATsuAnd (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, can you put the correct link to download Email.apk? I would be very grateful.


----------

